# cappuccio vs. cappuccino



## beccamutt

Quando abitavo a Bologna, i miei amici dicevano "cappuccio" per dire "cappuccino" a volte.  

_Vuoi un caffe'?  No, mi va un cappuccio, grazie._

Si dice cosi' dappertutto in Italia o era solo qualcosa che i miei amici dicevano?

Grazie!


----------



## Vickinga

Si dice anche "cappuccio", ma è un termine più colloquiale.


----------



## saltapicchio

In effetti non è altro che un modo colloquiale (una specie di diminutivo) per riferirsi al cappuccino. Diciamo che se entri in un bar e chiedi un "cappuccio" ti capiscono senza problemi e ti servono un "cappuccino", al di fuori di un contesto simile (dove sia chiaro cosa s'intenda) per "cappuccio" s'intende un copricapo o comunque un'oggetto che serva ad incappucciare qualcosa (es. il cappuccio di una penna).


----------



## beccamutt

saltapicchio said:


> In effetti non è altro che un modo colloquiale (una specie di diminutivo) per riferirsi al cappuccino. Diciamo che se entri in un bar e chiedi un "cappuccio" ti capiscono senza problemi e ti servono un "cappuccino", al di fuori di un contesto simile (dove sia chiaro cosa s'intenda) per "cappuccio" s'intende un copricapo o comunque un'oggetto che serva ad incappucciare qualcosa (es. il cappuccio di una penna).


 
Infatti, e' per questo che questa bevanda si chiama "cappuccino"? Perche' il caffe' ha un "cappuccio" di latte? Solo una supposizione...

(Grazie Vickinga e saltapicchio!)


----------



## saltapicchio

beccamutt said:


> Infatti, e' per questo che questa bevanda si chiama "cappuccino"? Perche' il caffe' ha un "cappuccio" di latte? Solo una supposizione...
> 
> (Grazie Vickinga e saltapicchio!)


 
Però... non ci avevo mai pensato. 
Avevo sempre pensato che dipendesse dal colore (che ricorda il saio dei frati Cappuccini), la tua supposizione potrebbe essere giusta.


----------



## Agró

Salve.
Io l'ho sentito così, "cappuccio", a Torino la scorsa estate. Aggiungo che il cammeriere mi ha anche detto che il nome si deve al colore dell'abito dei cappuccini. Scusate gli errori.


----------



## beccamutt

Interessante!  Grazie!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

_Cappuccio_ al posto di _cappuccino _è sicuramente un uso regionale.

Io l'ho imparato in uno dei miei primi lavori, quando mi mandavano a Milano. Ero rimasta meravigliata perché qui a Firenze non l'avevo mai sentito.
Adesso qualche volta lo sento, ma sentito qui dove non lo dice nessuno mi sembra che chi lo dice (se non è di un'altra regione) voglia fare lo snob.

Anche io sapevo che l'origine della parola fosse dovuta al colore dell'abito dei frati cappuccini.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao a tutti! 
A Milano i due termini _cappuccio_ e _cappuccino_ (riferiti alla bevanda calda a base di caffè e latte) direi che sono praticamente intercambiabili, anzi, oserei dire che forse prevale il primo (anche per rispettare il luogo comune che qui tutti vanno sempre di fretta: volete mettere il risparmio di tempo, pronunciando una sillaba in meno!? ) 
Per quanto riguarda l'etimologia confermo che il DELI (_Dizionario Etimologico della Lingua Italiana_ di Cortellazzo-Zolli) riporta l'associazione con il colore del saio dei frati.


----------



## beccamutt

rocamadour said:


> (anche per rispettare il luogo comune che qui tutti vanno sempre di fretta: volete mettere il risparmio di tempo, pronunciando una sillaba in meno!? )


 
Forse e' per questo che mi piace "cappuccio"; anche qui in New Jersey tutti noi andiamo sempre di fretta!! 

Grazie a tutti per l'informazione!  Ho imparato tanto (e adesso so che quando vado a Firenze, non devo usare "cappuccio" se non voglio sembrare uno snob!


----------



## brian

Allora "cappuccio" si dice a Milano e Torino, e io l'ho sentito dire tante volte pure a Roma, e una mia amica di Bolzano lo dice sempre (anche se la sua lingua materna e quella che si parla a Bolzano è tedesco).

Allora sembra essere abbastanza diffusa come parola. Mi pare strano che non si dica a Firenze.


----------



## beccamutt

brian8733 said:


> Allora "cappuccio" si dice a Milano e Torino, e io l'ho sentito dire tante volte pure a Roma, e una mia amica di Bolzano lo dice sempre (anche se la sua lingua materna e quella che si parla a Bolzano è tedesco).


 
...e io l'ho sentito a Bologna...


----------



## housecameron

brian8733 said:


> Allora "cappuccio" si dice a Milano e Torino



Sì, a Torino qualcuno lo dice, ma è davvero bruttissimo!
Meglio (ma molto meglio) continuare a chiamarlo cappuccino


----------



## nikis

brian8733 said:


> Allora "cappuccio" si dice a Milano e Torino, e io l'ho sentito dire tante volte pure a Roma, e una mia amica di Bolzano lo dice sempre (anche se la sua lingua materna e quella che si parla a Bolzano è tedesco).
> 
> Allora sembra essere abbastanza diffusa come parola. Mi pare strano che non si dica a Firenze.


 


Confermo che a Roma lo usano spesso. Io al bar magari chiedo un cappuccino e il barista ripete "un'altro cappuccio al banco!"


----------



## brian

nikis said:


> Confermo che a Roma lo usano spesso. Io al bar magari chiedo un cappuccino e il barista ripete "un'altro cappuccio al banco!"


Infatti!  E' questo che mi è successo mille volte. E non oso mai a chiamarlo io "cappuccio"--ho l'impressione che il termine sia riservato a chi lo prepara.


----------



## nikis

brian8733 said:


> Infatti!  E' questo che mi è successo mille volte. E non oso mai a chiamarlo io "cappuccio"--ho l'impressione che il termine sia riservato a chi lo prepara.


 

No no, puoi chiamarlo come ti pare!!


----------



## rocamadour

brian8733 said:


> Infatti!  E' questo che mi è successo mille volte. E non oso mai a chiamarlo io "cappuccio"--ho l'impressione che il termine sia riservato a chi lo prepara.



Vai tranquillo, brian: come ti ha detto nikis sei autorizzato a chiamarlo anche tu _cappuccio_!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

brian8733 said:


> Infatti!  E' questo che mi è successo mille volte. E non oso mai a chiamarlo io "cappuccio"--ho l'impressione che il termine sia riservato a chi lo prepara.


 

Ecco, questa è un'osservazione interessante.
Direi che anche qua l'ho sentito dire più dai baristi (che qui chiamiamo _barristi_ con due _erre_) e dai camerieri che da chi lo ordina.
Devo dire però che non sono una grande frequentatrice di bar all'ora di colazione, quindi può darsi che ultimamente il termine sia maggiormente usato di come m iricordi io.


----------



## Atars

brian8733 said:


> Infatti!  E' questo che mi è successo mille volte. E non oso mai a chiamarlo io "cappuccio"--ho l'impressione che il termine sia riservato a chi lo prepara.


Per quanto mi riguarda la tua impressione è giusta. Concordo in pieno... a meno che non si è in estrema confidenza con il barista: "A Pino, famme un cappuccio al volo".


----------



## nottolino

beccamutt said:


> Forse e' per questo che mi piace "cappuccio"; anche qui in New Jersey tutti noi andiamo sempre di fretta!!
> 
> Grazie a tutti per l'informazione!  Ho imparato tanto (e adesso so che quando vado a Firenze, non devo usare "cappuccio" se non voglio sembrare uno snob!



Alle mie orecchie "toscane da sette generazioni" cappuccio suona un po' nordico, ma non snob.


----------



## neutrino2

Atars said:


> "A Pino, famme un cappuccio ar volo".



Ancora meglio


----------

